# HELP! drywall seams cracking and pealing.



## Mjl62 (Aug 14, 2010)

First time poster. Could use some advise. Last winter I started to fix / retape the seams in my 25 year old garage. Most of the paper tape was comming off. So I started to redo a small portion to start with. I have to work sections due to limited room. Anyway, long story short, it's ALL cracking and peeling! I used fiberglass tape and Dap joint compound. Is it the fluctuations in temp? Humidity? My lack of knowledge? The garage is heated. Can this even be fixed? I'm not so sure it can. Due to expansion and contraction. I live outside Chicago FYI Any help would be appreciated
thanks
MJL


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

Mesh is more likely to crack if it is *not* used with hot mud (I.E. 20, 45 minute etc..). I have a small hairline crack in my garage because i didnt know that when i mudded it, you might be having the same problem, just worse. What kind of texture do you have & how big of a deal is it to re-mud it with paper tape?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

high moisture environments make it even worse. you have a lot of flex going on due to winter/summer changes. i actually did my garage in paper tape AND setting compound. i'm not a mesh hater by any means but would avoid it in any area that's going to make it squirm. i've even seen guys use caulk on really troublesome 90+deg joints


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Setting type compound for at least the first coat is the rule, not the exception with mesh tape. If the garage is heated, there shouldn't be as big of problem compared to unheated, but there could still be other contributing factors. One big factor could be your garage door opener. The old chain drives create a lot of vibration/movement of the ceiling joists. Is the door left open often during hot/humid weather (I'm assuming you're not running AC in the summer)??Is the ceiling insulated? To be honest, the best product for a garage ceiling is plywood.


----------

